# Wally World Light Setup for $40



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

whats up everyone. i thought i would throw this up there for those people who cant afford to get a hps or for that matter any expensive light. also there is no wiring envolved. just open up your packages put the stuff together and plug it in.i picked up the following at wally world for under $40.
(1). light fixture with reflector $10
(2). light fixture adapter to fit 2 lights $3
(3). 2 cfl's compact flourescent lights 42 watts 2,700 lumens each $9 each

total cost $31 and some change. your talking 84 watts and 5,400 lumens. this would be great to start one or two plants IMO. here are some pics.


----------



## pranicfever

hey something even i can afford.. hahaha!


----------



## Ogof

That is a sweet idea. I could use some inexpensive supplemental light, and some side projects.  Nicely done BroGru.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## AZshwagg

wow, that is pretty cool, I'm getting those.


----------



## chong420

oh thats just great..NOW you post that brother grunt!..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

chong420 said:
			
		

> oh thats just great..NOW you post that brother grunt!..


whats up chong420. sorry about that but AZshwagg was asking me about lighting yesterday and i thought i would put this up for him. i didnt know you were looking for lightning also.


----------



## chong420

i was just messing brother grunt..but now that you posted it, i might as well go get it!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

chong420 said:
			
		

> i was just messing brother grunt..but now that you posted it, i might as well go get it!


 i know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 next time i come across something like this i will post it asap. i'm always looking for new stuff when i go shopping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can remember this thread over on OG where this guy grew 1 plant under a few cfl's and it was nice and tight and full of crystals. if your not looking for a large yield you can do some nice growing with cfl's.


----------



## rasta

that set up works realy well untill you get to 12/12 there are not enough lumins for the plant to bud right


----------



## Mutt

Your yeild will hurt, but if you got the lumens to do it a high output florou will work. but you have to get an even canopy by training. Like a screen of Green or tieing it down. No large main cola.


----------



## sicnarf

I guess that depends on where you focus your cfls. 6 bulbs used in T.B. grunt's cfl lighting style would emmit 16,200 lumnes, that's roughly the same output as a 150 watt HPS but using 120 more wattage. I think it's worth the extra 120 watts because of the postioning flexibility and the wider spectrums of light-- the low price pays off. Great for a low budget one-plant -operation. (maybe a medium size cola)


----------



## cratos

For the same price you can go to home depot and pick up a 70watt hps security light, in case anyone wants to go that route.


----------



## Kindbud

I got a quick question that anyone 
can answer if they have them lights. Can
you take a tap measure and measure how 
long they are? cause im workin in a pretty 
tight space! Thans Alot!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Kindbud said:
			
		

> I got a quick question that anyone
> can answer if they have them lights. Can
> you take a tap measure and measure how
> long they are? cause im workin in a pretty
> tight space! Thans Alot!!!


They are 9 inches round and 7 inches long.


----------



## Kindbud

Thanks I might get one for 
my germantion box! Are they 
good for the first week or 2 
of growing?? Thanks for the 
Info Peace dude


----------



## sgtsmoke

hey guys whats up?
i have 4 of those lights 2 hangin from each side of my 150w flouresent light.
they work pretty good.big difference with them on,they really add light.


----------



## ViperBite4

Ok so Im using a 20watt under the cabinet flouro that was described above and in two weeks I have some decent growth. Should I be using defferent lighting like in that link that posted above? I have only one plant growing and in case you havent figured it out im a total newb! but I have been doing a fair bit of reading on the subject. Any thoughts for lighting for one plant?


----------



## Darth BongWongDong

you will have puny immature buds at best....save up for hps


----------



## Mutt

BongWongDong said:
			
		

> you will have puny immature buds at best....save up for hps


 
this wally world set-up is great for veg. but not enough for flower IMHO.
but if heat and space is an issue..may want to go with a high-output florou. they are about 90 bucks and self ballast.
Check Insanes grow, he uses those "monster florous" and has excellent results. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4233


----------



## W Ã¯ l l

Firstly....Wal-Mart is now selling a two pack of GE CFLs, 26 watts I believe...at 6500K...for $6.44....where as before any 6500K bulb they had was $8 for a single. 

2nd....all this talk about CFLs not being up to the task of flowering is disturbing me...the warmest you'd find at a walmart is 2700K...which fair....but if ya really want to see what a CFL can do...ya gotta dip into your wallet and spring for one menat for agricultural use...nice and warm down at 2100K.

Kelvin temp is everything when it comes to artificial light. The lack of intense lumens is compensated for by being able to place a CFL or fluro tube so super close to a plant without risk of damaging the plant.

Oddly...if anyone has some old school CFLs handy...I dug mine up out of storage from a move...older CFLs, back when it was a budding technology...were typically in the 2150-2300K range. Most anymore only go as low as 2700K...that is unless you get one made for flowering. So, if you've any old ass CFLs laying around somewhere...dig'm out!


----------



## W Ã¯ l l

I forgot to add...

Walmart sells this little star shaped lamp base, made by Sunbeam...rated for 25 watts...which is safe for up to 35 watts...

The thing is only $2.50 or so...the base comes apart super easy, leaving ya with a socket on a cord. 

Go over to their hardware isle and you'll see that to assemble your own socket puts ya back $6.

So...don't bother building your own socket...get that star shaped base by Sunbeam and simply take the base off the thing...voila!


----------



## Tonto

I used two of those star bases, and I ran 4 lights *each* on them, worked just fine.
The Wal-Mart I got them from no longer carries them though....


----------



## PinkMystic

So your saying those don't get very hot? Because the bulb is relatively hot and I think the heat rays are penetrating to harsh, but Im not sure. You can have the lights an inch over the plant and they shall be ok? I know it goes by specific details of the plant, but Im just asking generally. Thanks anyone.


----------



## leelow

SO, lets talk kelvin, would you recoment 6500k for veg/clone/mothers, and what kelvin for flowering/budding?  also what cfl brands do like?


----------



## Tonto

leelow said:
			
		

> SO, lets talk kelvin, would you recoment 6500k for veg/clone/mothers, and what kelvin for flowering/budding? also what cfl brands do like?


 
You want 2200-2400k for flowering....reddish and orange colors/temps


----------



## dontknowmuch

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> You want 2200-2400k for flowering....reddish and orange colors/temps


 
I can't find any cfl under 2700k anywhere


----------



## Tonto

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> I can't find any cfl under 2700k anywhere


 
Neither can I. The 2700 are about as good as the cfl gets.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

You can get the same reflector and socket at the dollar store for six bucks, save ya four dollars.


----------



## lefty

Lowes Is Cheaper I Got The Same Thing But Double For The Samez$ For One Unit At H,d


----------



## JABO 5050

You Know I Have A Quick Question On Cfl Lights, Now I Have Seen Some 60 And 70 Watts Cfl Lights In Wal-mart. Will These Light Also Work. Are Will I Have To Use The 26 Or 42 Watts Cfl.  I Need Help......


----------



## Stoney Bud

JABO 5050 said:
			
		

> You Know I Have A Quick Question On Cfl Lights, Now I Have Seen Some 60 And 70 Watts Cfl Lights In Wal-mart. Will These Light Also Work. Are Will I Have To Use The 26 Or 42 Watts Cfl. I Need Help......


Lighting is a matter of Lumens per/sq.ft. and spectrum.

IF you use the right spectrum of cfl AND use enough to have the proper amount of lumens per/sq.ft., then yes, those lights will work fine.

By the time you work your way to 5 or 6 thousand lumens per/sq.ft. of plant canopy, you'll have spent as much or more than an equal amount of HPS lighting.

That said, why would you bother with any less than HPS lighting?

The cfls are handy for clones and seedlings, but for a full grow, it's just not as good or any cost savings from an HPS.

Good luck man!


----------



## pussum

Hey grunt, do those light fixtures come with chains to hang them or some kind of wire rope? I ask because I am going to use this build for my first run at growing and I want to make sure the lights can be adjusted as the plants start to grow.

Thanks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

pussum said:
			
		

> Hey grunt, do those light fixtures come with chains to hang them or some kind of wire rope? I ask because I am going to use this build for my first run at growing and I want to make sure the lights can be adjusted as the plants start to grow.
> 
> Thanks!


*They come with clamps that you have to remove. You have to get yourself some chain at the hardware store.  *


----------



## andy52

dang,im gonna get my girl 1 of those,shes got a little plastic covered,2 shelf deal and that would be perfect.thanks brothers grunt


----------



## akirahz

i built one just today, only with daylight 26 watt cfl's in the reflector for veggin :>


----------



## middieman440

im using 3 42 cfls from wal-mart flowering nicely for my autos but its my 1st time indoors so i dont know but all good for me so far


----------



## bustabus

hey. I have a few ??? I'm running 6 -27 watt daylight 65ook That is good for veg . Right. Is it ok or a bad idea to use both warm white and daylight. If that is possible can i use both from start to finish.


----------



## bustabus

I'm  using  6- 27 watt daybright  . I have a understanding that daybright is good for veg.  Is it possible to use them all the way. I want to use both warm white and the daybright.  If you can please help.


----------



## seagull

i saw a magazine, that had lamp sockets hard mounted to a piece of panel board, and simple series wiring to each socket, with a 3 prong plug attached to end, the board had 8 sockets that held 2 bulbs each, for a total of 16, the back side of the board had hooks on it, so it could be hung from chains


----------



## Killuminati420

thats nice, been wondering where to get some CFLs for some side lighting :hubba:


----------

